

How Craig McCaw Built a 4G Network on the Cheap  - riffer
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_22/b4180035396063.htm

======
stretchwithme
so McCaw basically took advantage of a giveaway to non-profits, which,
naturally, the government failed to specify could not be used by for-profit
companies.

And the non-profits involved are collecting cash for no real value produced,
simply selling something given to them that was intended to be used. So
essentially the gifts are not promoting educational uses but are promoting
whatever entities were lucky enough to get them for free.

I'd much rather see all things be treated equally and then have people decide
to what uses they wish to devote their own resources. What could be more
democratic than that?

Some will argue that without the philosopher kings to tell us what to do,
we'll make terrible choices. But somehow we terrible choice makers are able to
choose the philosopher kings.

The reality is that distributed decision making in many instances yields
better decisions. And hopefully fewer instances of people getting rich on the
cheap.

~~~
DrSprout
>The reality is that distributed decision making in many instances yields
better decisions. And hopefully fewer instances of people getting rich on the
cheap.

Like charging millions of dollars per megabyte of text sent over cell
networks?

Clearly, a shakeup is needed. The major wireless carriers are not distributed
decision makers. Their power is so concentrated, they really are your
philosopher kings.

So add one more to the dungheap, I don't see how it will make things worse.

------
CountSessine
Too bad Wimax is a dead-end. When all of this is over and everyone has their
LTE smartphones, Clearwire will get sold off for the value of all that
spectrum they've been accumulating.

~~~
joezydeco
Clearwire is claiming half a million subscribers and says they'll hit 120
million POPs by the end of 2010. Why do you say it's a dead end?

